# Thanks easy crafts thread!



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I got a huge fleece blanket for £1.60 from Ikea and made a snuggle sack, a giant snuggle sack and some rope toys. I have enough left for some cushions at some point too!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Look at you go! That's awesome!! You're so creative!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Very cute! I'm going to try some crafts when I have more time.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Oooh, that's fab! Now you need some pink ones for new girl.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay! way to go miss crafty crafts :lol:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Unfortunately they only do blue in the cheap fleece! I'll have to get around to going to the fabric shop, but it's right out of the way. 

Nah, I'm not creative in this sense. I only did this because I watched the video and I don't have to sew. I can't use a sewing machine and I can just about sew a button on!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Smith said:


> Oooh, that's fab! Now you need some pink ones for new girl.


I was going to say the exac thing..! Thats really cute what you made!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is cute! 

I have been meaning to make Jaxx a blanket out of fleece for almost a year and it still hasn't gotten done.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a cute sack!! I like it!


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

That is cute. If you happen to be looking for cheap fabric to make these kinds of things out of, check out a thrift store. The ones around here always have a ton of fleece blankets in adult and kids sizes uber cheap and you can some times find patterned fabrics too. Just wash them in hot water and you are good to go.


----------

